# Wilier Cento Uno Sizing



## Uncle Jam's Army (Aug 1, 2006)

I am seriously considering purchasing a Cento Uno frame, but none of the shops in Southern California seem to have a Wilier bike built up that I can test ride. I've never purchased a compact frame, and looking at the frame geometry, I am confused as to whether I am a size L or XL. So I kindly ask for your thoughts/advice.

I currently ride a Cannondale Team Six13, size 58, which has a 57.5 TT and a 17 HT, with a 10 cm seat to bar drop, which seems like perfect dimensions for me. The XL has a 57 TT, but a 19.4 HT. The L has 55.5 TT, which means I would have to run at least a 125 mm stem to make that work. The Head tube is 15.9, so just a little lower than what I run right now. The seat tub/ISP length listed is 74 cm, but that does not seem to run all the way up to the seatclamp. I run a 76.4 cm saddle height (measured to the top of the seat) on the Cannondale.

I don't have all my measurements at hand right now, but the Competitive Cyclist fit calculations I did about a year ago suggested a 59 cm frame, which is consistent with what the "Fit Kit" recommended when I worked in a bike shop 20 years ago. I am 6 feet tall, with long legs and a short torso, FWIW.

I realize that buying a frame without test riding the bike is close to insane, but I am having trouble finding a bike shop nearby that has a Wilier bike built up to try. So I am trying my best to make a reasonably informed decision on whether to get a Wilier. Any help you can provide is much appreciated.


----------



## bon_gabs (Feb 2, 2010)

The most important of all is the reach,you have to consider that the cento has fixed ISP seatmast which is 25mm offset,so to be safer size L should be perfect for you based on your numbers provided,, its very hard to shrink the reach if you buy a bigger frame..Im actually riding a 53TT but with cento size S 52.5TT works like a charm.,,here's my 6months old precious.












Uncle Jam's Army said:


> I am seriously considering purchasing a Cento Uno frame, but none of the shops in Southern California seem to have a Wilier bike built up that I can test ride. I've never purchased a compact frame, and looking at the frame geometry, I am confused as to whether I am a size L or XL. So I kindly ask for your thoughts/advice.
> 
> I currently ride a Cannondale Team Six13, size 58, which has a 57.5 TT and a 17 HT, with a 10 cm seat to bar drop, which seems like perfect dimensions for me. The XL has a 57 TT, but a 19.4 HT. The L has 55.5 TT, which means I would have to run at least a 125 mm stem to make that work. The Head tube is 15.9, so just a little lower than what I run right now. The seat tub/ISP length listed is 74 cm, but that does not seem to run all the way up to the seatclamp. I run a 76.4 cm saddle height (measured to the top of the seat) on the Cannondale.
> 
> ...


----------

